# Gnom oder Goblin? oder total Latte?^^



## Supermany2 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin jetzt soweit das ich mich entscheiden soll. Aber ich würde gerne mal wissen ob es später einen unterschied macht. Weil viele Spezialisierungen haben ja nach BC leider an sinn verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (10. Oktober 2009)

kann mir wirklich keiner die unterschiede nennen?
also gibt es da garkeine oder wie?
finde ich schon recht komisch


----------



## Zangor (10. Oktober 2009)

Jede Spezialisierung bringt ein paar Sachen mit, die andere Ingis nicht können. Bei Gnomen z. B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Goblins haben glaube ich mehr mit Sprengstoffen zu tun.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es in WotLK auch noch spezielle Sachen gab, da ich den Ingiberuf an den Nagel gehängt habe. Schau einfach mal in der Buffeddatenbank die Ingirezepte durch, steht ja immer dran, wenn das für Goblins- oder Gnomeningi ist.


----------



## Ushapti (11. Oktober 2009)

Grob kann man sagen:
Gnomen -> Spielerein wie den Weltvergrößerer, Raketenwerfer etc. ; Teleporter nach Tanaris und zum Landeplatz
Goblin -> Sprengstoffe, teils mit belagerungsschäden ; Teleporter nach Ewige Warte und Nethersturm

Allerdings ist die specc mit wotlk weggefallen, Neue Rezepte kann jeder Ingi erlernen und Smokey und die Bombe kann jhetzt jeder in Gnomeregan bekommen.

Also genaugenommen egal... wenn du vom Nutzen ausgehst, dann entscheide danach welche alten Teleporter dir mehr bringen würden


----------



## koolt (29. November 2009)

Aber gegen level 80 Spieler machen die Dinger von Gobliningenieur auch nicht wirklich gut Schaden, oder?


----------



## madmurdock (20. Dezember 2009)

Nimm das, womit du dich am meisten identifizieren kannst. Umspeccen kannst du im nachhinein ja nun eh seit irgend nem Patch.

Goblin: Bomben zum Kaputtmachen
Gnom: Gimmiks und Spielereien


----------



## Agrimor (27. Dezember 2009)

Seit 3.3 ist die Spezialisierung wieder etwas wichtiger geworden, da Du je nach Fraktion entweder die neuen Pfeile oder die neuen Patronen (also die besten im Spiel für Jäger) herstellen kannst. Die Rezepte kannst Du bei den Händlern in der Eiskronenzitadelle kaufen.


----------



## Kalaschnikow (17. Januar 2010)

Jupp, so isses!

Goblin: Kugeln
Gnomen: Pfeile

Zum Glück bin ich Krachbummingie :-D


----------

